# Cockatiel Bringing Up Undigested Seeds



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. My 1 1/2 year old cockatiel has been bringing up undigested seeds sometimes for the past few weeks. It was a little at first. Today I saw the largest amount so far. I've attached a picture of what I saw today. Has anyone here ever had a cockatiel that has done this before? What is this about? Anyone took their bird to a vet and got an answer for something like this? Please let me know.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently went through this. It's a little hard to determine but is your tiel regurgitating or vomiting? Regurgitating is when you see them actually forcing the food up- they kind of move their necks. Vomiting, they often shake their heads, and it seems to spray everywhere. 

My tiel went through a regurgitating period a few weeks ago. I didn't take him to the vet right away because he was also going through an extreme hormonal phase, being really nesty, agressive, etc. I thought it was hormones but still planned on taking Sunny for a vet check. The trip got delayed a couple weeks and then Sunny actually vomited. I took him to the vet right away. The vet did a gram stain and determined Sunny had negative A rod bacteria and put him on antibiotics. He said that the previous regurgitating could have just been hormonal but since he didn't see him then he couldn't rule out that it was linked to the bacteria too. 

I think to be safe you should take your tiel to the vet. I think any repeated change in behavior it's a good idea to be checked out. Especially if your tiel is actually vomiting, he needs to see a vet.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I would second the vet. There are many causes of vomiting, and it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree a vet visit may be a good idea. Best of luck to you, keep us updated.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for all the responses. I called the vet this morning and he told me to try him with some grit and see if that helps. My baby's name is Picchu Loverbirdie Sankar  (he's also spuds, sweet bird, birdie, sonna-birdie). I've never given him grit before because I've read that it's unnecessary with tiels. I'll let you guys know how it goes and thanks again 

Kim


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Ah, I would look up a competent avian vet and consult with them. This is an answer from a vet who does not know about birds and does not want to admit it. It is important to get your bird checked and tested for possible pathogens, because they deteriorate very quickly.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Cockatiels don't need grit. Grit is used to digest whole seeds, but cockatiels dehull their seeds before eating them and so they have no use for grit.

It sounds to me like your vet isn't an avian vet. I'd try someone else.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

kimmy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've never given him grit before because I've read that it's unnecessary with tiels. I'll let you guys know how it goes and thanks again
> 
> Kim


you are right. it is UNnecessary. i would attempt to consult another vet like suggested. 

if you tell us where you are located, we can try to help find one.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

All depends on context. 

If he is offering them to/near you I believe he is offereing to feed you. In other words he see's you as his mate. My budgie would do this all the time, esp when he was horny.

If your just seeing them in a little pile somewhere where he isn't offering them to you or another bird then I'd be more concerned medically.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm only checking back after a while and seeing some of the new messages.

Although I've read that tiels don't need grit and haven't offered that to him before, on the Vet's advice, I put some in the cage; the problem has stopped, Thank God. All is well with him - healthy and active.

I'm located in the Caribbean - Trinidad. I think we may have just one Avian vet here.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Unlike many people on the internet, I'm in favor of using sensible amounts of grit especially in cases where a bird is having issues that grit might help. You do need to be careful with it though, because a sick or mineral-deficient bird might eat too much and impact its crop. I would recommend reading some of these articles:

http://www.parrots.org/pdfs/all_abo...n/Minerals and Grit - of Vital Importance.pdf

http://www.parrots.org/pdfs/all_abo...trition/Views on Mineral Grit for Parrots.pdf

http://www.parrots.org/index.php/forumsandexperts/answers/ask_an_expert1/

http://www.parrots.org/index.php/forumsandexperts/answers/ask_an_expert1/

http://web.archive.org/web/20100727122208/http://www.petpublishing.com/birdtimes/articles/grit.shtml


----------

